# Erster Spieler RR 80



## Ascían (13. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit,

im Middenland-Forum wird's auch schon diskutiert, und eine Meldung ist es wert finde ich:


Der erste Spieler auf RR 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er hatte allerdings auch eine tatkräftige Gilde, die ihn bei seinem täglichen 12-stündigen BO und Keep-Farming unterstützt hat, dazu kommt noch AoE-Farming als der Sauger noch unzählige Leute erwischen konnte. Trotz aller möglichen Kritik ist er nun der erste Spieler auf RR 80, und was bekommt man dann als passive Fähigkeit?

Richtig! + 20% Damage auf alle Skills! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (im PvP)


Würde sich das für Euch auch lohnen?


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

+20% DMG auf alle Skills im PvP ist ja schon etwas hart...


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich finds zwar toll das es den ersten Spieler mit RR80 gibt, aber wie er es erreicht hat finde ich ziemlich doof.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> +20% DMG auf alle Skills im PvP ist ja schon etwas hart...



Das kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, das ist ein Spaß oder?


----------



## Ascían (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, das ist ein Spaß oder?



Tatsächlich ist es keiner.



> Q: What do you get for being RR80?
> A: 1 Renown point, 1 Passive ability
> http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/4300/slototh65cr4.png


----------



## Yronnyn (13. Januar 2009)

Nein Leider nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucinia (13. Januar 2009)

in China fällt ne Sack Reis um...oO


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2009)

Naja wenn man bedenkt wie niedrig die Schadenszahlen in Warhammer Online allgemein sind dann sind 20% mehr garnicht soviel. Eine Fähigkeit die sonst 800 Schaden verursacht macht dann also 960 Schaden, oh wow!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja im Grunde auch egal ob zu stark oder gerade richtig. Für das Talent gibt es noch nicht einmal ein Icon ich denke das wird noch mehrfach geändert bis die Masse einmal den Rufrang 80 erreicht.

PS: man sollte auch bedenken, dass wahrscheinlich nichteinmal alle die selbe Fähigkeit bekommen werden. Die Renown Fähigkeiten sind ja doch meist in die entsprechenden Archetypen unterteilt.


----------



## Senubirath (13. Januar 2009)

oO also..... dieser art den rr zu steigen...besonders seine letzte mgl is ja echt boshaft... Wenn der noch nen titel freigeschaltet hätte würde er vlt "Seelenverschlinger" genannt werden.


Und das mit dem skill... woah.... bin ma gespannt was da noch auf uns zukommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn man es nicht ganz so blauäugig sieht, dann macht man auf RR80 mal eben ein Fünftel mehr Schaden. Zahlen sind relativ.


----------



## doggystyle (13. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich werde voraussichtlich nie RR80 erreichen wie ich mich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn man sich überlegt, wie lange das bei einigermaßen normaler Spielweise dauert, finde ich die 20% sogar okay.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Januar 2009)

Puh, das find ich schon heftig. Klar, irgendwann wird die Mehrheit diese passive Fähigkeit ebenfalls erlangen. Bis dahin hat er und die anderen Vielzocker aber schon einen meiner Meinung nach großen Vorteil gegenüber dem Normalspieler.

@Pente
Ich bin gar nicht mal sicher, ob das geändert wird. DAS wäre doch für viele u.a. eine Riesenmotivation bis RR80 durchzuspielen, was für Mythic irgendwie auch Kundenbindung wäre.


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn man es nicht ganz so blauäugig sieht, dann macht man auf RR80 mal eben ein Fünftel mehr Schaden. Zahlen sind relativ.



Wow ein ganzes Fünftel mehr Schaden. Wenn ich bedenke, dass es Taktiken gibt die den kritischen Schaden um 50% erhöhen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry aber im Anbetracht an das gesamte Kampfsystem und die Spielerstats machen die 20% wirklich nicht viel aus. Ein Schwarzork mit 12.000 Leben lacht darüber nur. Dann bringen wir das ganze mal auf den Spielkern: massen PvP ... wenn vor dir 100 Gegner stehen ist es total egal ob einer von 100 nun 20% mehr Schaden macht oder nicht. Warhammer Online hat keine Arena und in sofern gehen die 20% eh im Zerg unter.


----------



## Senubirath (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Puh, das find ich schon heftig. Klar, irgendwann wird die Mehrheit diese passive Fähigkeit ebenfalls erlangen. Bis dahin hat er und die anderen Vielzocker aber schon einen meiner Meinung nach großen Vorteil gegenüber dem Normalspieler.



Hätte er auch ohne skill gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stelle mir vor was für rüstung und Waffen vom Rufhändler er bekommen kann


----------



## Maddin123 (13. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> im Middenland-Forum wird's auch schon diskutiert, und eine Meldung ist es wert finde ich:
> 
> ...



und was machen heiler... LOL


----------



## Ascían (13. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Eine Fähigkeit die sonst 800 Schaden verursacht macht dann also 960 Schaden, oh wow!



Bei einem Crit wärens schon das 1,5x1.2-fache, und wenn man jetzt bedenkt das gut equipte Hexenkriegerinnen/ Melee-SW 700 dps und mehr erreichen können..bin da mit Larí einer Meinung. Allerdings wirds bei mir eh noch bissl dauern in meinem Schneckentempo, von daher ist es mir (noch) egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Bei einem Crit wärens schon das 1,5x1.2-fache, und wenn man jetzt bedenkt das gut equipte Hexenkriegerinnen/ Melee-SW 700 dps und mehr erreichen können..bin da mit Larí einer Meinung. Allerdings wirds bei mir eh noch bissl dauern in meinem Schneckentempo, von daher ist es mir (noch) egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja die Chance gecritted zu werden kann man fast gegen 0 senken wenn man den Stat Initiative pushed. Klar haut das als Crit noch mehr rein, aber so ist das nunmal bei Crits. Bisher sind die 50% mehr kritischen Schaden Taktiken auch nicht allzu negativ aufgestoßen ... also sooooooooooooooooo schlimm und "über" kann es nicht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

Ascian, gewöhn dich dran, dass man immer versucht meine Meinung zu relativieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau wie die Seitenhiebe auf WoW.
20% ist zu viel. Im Zerg, wo viel AE fliegt, wird man es auch merken, vor allem wenn die nächsten RR 80 erreichen.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Dann bringen wir das ganze mal auf den Spielkern: massen PvP ... wenn vor dir 100 Gegner stehen ist es total egal ob einer von 100 nun 20% mehr Schaden macht oder nicht. Warhammer Online hat keine Arena und in sofern gehen die 20% eh im Zerg unter.



So einer wie der hat aber eine komplette Gruppe hinter sich, die ein ähnliches Ziel verfolgen. Ich vergleiche da mal mit den Classic WoW-Stammgruppen, die einen auf Rang 14 gehoben haben. Danach wurde der nächste dort hin gepusht etc. Wenn die Kollegen von dem RR80 also auch nachziehen und diesen Bonus bekommen, dann sieht das schon anders aus wenn beispielsweise 10 RR80 auf 10 "Normalos" treffen. Selbst wenn es nur 10 von 100 sind, die 10 RR80 abgesprochen im Zerg können schon böse auf den Gegnerzerg einwirken.

Wie gesagt, irgendwann löst das Problem auf, weil nach und nach andere nachziehen. Aber bis dahin bleibt es - für mich - schon ein Vorteil.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist der Kerl ein Magus.
Also meines Wissens nach einer der Schaden austeilt.
Ist jetzt die frage was andere möglicherweise bekommen.
Ein Tank der 20% weniger Schaden erhält ist auch sehr fatal finde ich.


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, irgendwann löst das Problem auf, weil nach und nach andere nachziehen. Aber bis dahin bleibt es - für mich - schon ein Vorteil.



Natürlich ist es ein Vorteil. Wäre auch traurig wenn nicht. Stell dir vor du hast bis Rang 80 hochgespielt und dann sagt dir der NPC: "gratuliere aber eine Belohnung hierfür gibt's leider nicht." Ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass diese Spieler keinen Vorteil haben, ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass der Vorteil in einem Massen PvP Spiel kaum zu tragen kommt und, dass 20% in einem Spiel wo Schaden durch Taktiken und Moral um 50% und teilweise auch 100% gesteigert wird nicht "über" und "zuviel" ist.

Wie es sich im Endeffekt auf das Spielgeschehen auswirkt muss sich erst noch zeigen. Wir können nun zahlreiche Rechenbeispiele anbringen nichts desto trotz sind dies alles reine Theorien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (13. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Naja die Chance gecritted zu werden kann man fast gegen 0 senken wenn man den Stat Initiative pushed.



Viele Spieler gehen aber eher auf offensiv Stats, Def-Tanks mal ausgenommen. Bei der Anzahl an Debuffs die auf so einem Schlachtfeld rumfliegen machts ja auch fast mehr Sinn - 160 Initiative kann ich dir in 3 Skunden debuffen und mir davon 80 selber hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also das 20% "uber" sind behaupte ich auch nicht, aber es ist schon sehr gut, vor allem da er ja noch 5 Skillpunkte mehr zur Verfügung hat durch den RR, und orange tragen kann. Andererseits korreliert RR 80 wohl zu RR5 in DAoC, und damit war man ja auch nicht über, oder?


----------



## Maguerita (13. Januar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> und was machen heiler... LOL



Laut einer Aussage von dort sollen sie 20 % auf ihre Heilsprüche kriegen. Aber ich lege dafür nicht meine Hand ins Feuer. Wie schon gesagt, in der großen Masse wird der erhöhte Schaden nicht weiter auffallen.  Wenn du im Fokus stehst, bist du als Stoffie jetzt schon in 3 Sekunden tot,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich hätte fast gewettet, einer von Helmgart wäre der Erste. Dieser Spieler hat inzwischen RR 73. In unserer Gilde geben wir inzwischen seinen Namen in der Suche ein, wenn man wissen will, wo was im rvr los ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## myadictivo (13. Januar 2009)

naja 60 tage played mit unterstützung und co. d.h. für otto normal spieler dann vll 100 tage played 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man sich dann noch ausrechnet vll die woche 10 stunden zu zocken..*brabbel, brabbel* yeah..in 4,5 jahren hab ichs dann vll auch mal hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 RR80 ist gott sei dank kein spielziel was ich mir gesetzt hab und schon garnicht auf teufel komm raus, dass muss doch dermaßen langweilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja das, was ich meine. Das summiert sich eben irgendwann.
Auf der einen Seite behaupten, WAR brüstet sich mit Item-Unabhängigkeit im PvP, auf der anderen Seite einen 20% DMG Schub gutheißen, den vorerst nur die Vielspieler bekommen...


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich finds zwar toll das es den ersten Spieler mit RR80 gibt, aber wie er es erreicht hat finde ich ziemlich doof.



Es war von Anfang an ein Fehler, Reichspunkte für irgend was anderes als Playerkills zu vergeben. Von mir aus Einflusspunkte für BOs und Keeps, die man gegen funkelnde Items eintauschen kann, aber es sollte Punkte geben, die einzig und allein für die Interaktion mit feindlichen Spielern vergeben werden. An PvE-Zielen farmbare Punkte haben mit PvP nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Also das 20% "uber" sind behaupte ich auch nicht, aber es ist schon sehr gut, vor allem da er ja noch 5 Skillpunkte mehr zur Verfügung hat durch den RR, und orange tragen kann. Andererseits korreliert RR 80 wohl zu RR5 in DAoC, und damit war man ja auch nicht über, oder?



Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu. Alles im Vorfeld ist halt nach wie vor reine Spekulation. Wie es sich letztendlich wirklich auf das Spielgeschehen auswirkt wird sich zeigen. Wie bereits hier so schön gesagt wurde "Zahlen sind relativ". Finde es nach wie vor einfach verfrüht darüber zu Urteilen ob es nun zu stark oder zu schwach ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (13. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das ist ja das, was ich meine. Das summiert sich eben irgendwann.
> Auf der einen Seite behaupten, WAR brüstet sich mit Item-Unabhängigkeit im PvP, auf der anderen Seite einen 20% DMG Schub gutheißen, den vorerst nur die Vielspieler bekommen...



Irgendwo mit muss man die Leute ja locken, nur mit Realmpride kommt man ja seit WoW nicht mehr weit. Die Items sind schon sehr gut, welche man in schweren Dungeons oder über hohen RR erlangen kann, dennoch wird besagter Magus von einem gut gespielten WH immer zerlegt werden.

Die Art und Weise, wie man sich den RR "erfarmen" kann finde ich allerdings 1) hochlangweilig und 2) nicht fair. Mythic will ja in den kommenden Wochen groß das RvR überarbeiten, hoffen wir mal dass dabei das ein oder andere noch geändert wird. Wie auch immer, bis mein Char auf RR 80 ist, gibts schon längst RR 120 als nächste Schwelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein Vorteil. Wäre auch traurig wenn nicht. Stell dir vor du hast bis Rang 80 hochgespielt und dann sagt dir der NPC: "gratuliere aber eine Belohnung hierfür gibt's leider nicht."



Wieso nicht? An anderer Stelle wird hier gern diskutiert, das man ja aus Spaß an der Freude spielt und für sein Reich und seine Fraktion kämpft und nicht so wie in WoW für Items. Es gibt doch für jeden Kram in WAR einen Titel, wieso auch nicht dafür und gut?


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? An anderer Stelle wird hier gern diskutiert, das man ja aus Spaß an der Freude spielt und für sein Reich und seine Fraktion kämpft und nicht so wie in WoW für Items. Es gibt doch für jeden Kram in WAR einen Titel, wieso auch nicht dafür und gut?



Mir persönlich würde ein Titel (den man mit RR auch bekommt) reichen. Aber die große Masse an Spielern kannst du damit nicht motivieren bis RR80 zu spielen. Level 40 in Warhammer geht ja wirklich vergleichbar schnell, aber RR80 ist eine Menge Holz. Man braucht sich hier doch nichts vor machen. Natürlich ist es ein MMORPG und natürlich ist Mythic Entertainment ein auf Gewinn ausgerichtetes Unternehmen. Selbstverständlich versuchen sie die Spieler an ihr Spiel zu binden. Der "wow 20% mehr Schaden, wie imba"-Schrei der nun durch die Community prescht kommt Mythic doch nur mehr als zu Gute. Was meint ihr wie viele nun im RvR "Gas geben" wollen nur damit sie möglichst schnell diesen Bonus geniesen können? Ob man sich nun dazu verleiten lässt oder nicht ist jedem ja selbst überlassen.

Ich bilde mir nur ungern Meinungen / Urteile über Dinge die ich selbst nicht erlebt oder gesehen habe.


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

Es ist vielen einfach noch nicht klar, dass WAR auch nur ein Item-Farm-MMORPG ist. Die Art, wie man herankommt unterscheidet sich von anderen, ist aber nicht weniger zeitaufwendig. Titel für RR80, neben den anderen Verbesserungen gegenüber einem "Normalo", wären auch eine Lösung gewesen.
Wieder ein Grund, der mir persönlich nicht gefällt und meine WAR-Pausierung verlängern wird.


----------



## WarNuts (13. Januar 2009)

Die nächsten RR80 werden ein Disci und ein Shami sein. Sind beide RR78 bzw. jetzt schon 79.

Dann wird sich rausstellen, ob sie +20% Schaden oder Heilung bekommen. Oder beides.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Januar 2009)

Ernsthaft? Eine Taktik für 20% mehr Damage ohne nachteile, dafür das man auf lvl 80 gespielt hat? Extra wegen dem würde ich nicht auf RR80 spielen, aber wers mag, und dafür die Energie aufwendet.

Gz zum RR80


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? An anderer Stelle wird hier gern diskutiert, das man ja aus Spaß an der Freude spielt und für sein Reich und seine Fraktion kämpft und nicht so wie in WoW für Items. Es gibt doch für jeden Kram in WAR einen Titel, wieso auch nicht dafür und gut?



Du meinst allen Ernstes Spieler wie der Kerl hätten nicht auf der Stelle das Konto gekündigt, wenn sie für ihre "Arbeit" nicht auch die entsprechende Belohnung erhalten würden?

Ne, die Endzielkarotte muss da sein, sonst macht das ja keiner.


----------



## Ascían (13. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es ist vielen einfach noch nicht klar, dass WAR auch nur ein Item-Farm-MMORPG ist. Die Art, wie man herankommt unterscheidet sich von anderen, ist aber nicht weniger zeitaufwendig. Titel für RR80, neben den anderen Verbesserungen gegenüber einem "Normalo", wären auch eine Lösung gewesen.
> Wieder ein Grund, der mir persönlich nicht gefällt und meine WAR-Pausierung verlängern wird.



Gut Lari, gegen persönliche Gründe kann man nicht argumentieren, aber warum dann WoW? Ausgerechnet ein MMO, in dem Items alles sind. Bei WAR gibts ja wenigstens noch Skillpunkte dazu, also selbst wenn man die 1337-Items nicht hat, kann man sich doch verbessern über Ruftrainer und Skillpunkte. Bei WoW ist dem nicht so. Aber wie gesagt, das nur als Denkanstoß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				WarNuts schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächsten RR80 werden ein Disci und ein Shami sein. Sind beide RR78 bzw. jetzt schon 79.
> 
> Dann wird sich rausstellen, ob sie +20% Schaden oder Heilung bekommen. Oder beides.



Also beides zu bekommen wäre jetzt tatsächlich ein wenig über. Vor allem bei Hybridheilern, beim Zeloten/Runepriest wärs mir dagegen ja noch egal.


----------



## softcake_orange (13. Januar 2009)

Bis zum ersten AddOn kann man noch etliche Chars auf RR80 ziehen... Ich find eigentlich gar nichts ruhmreich daran der erste zu sein, bzw. so schnell wie möglich RR80 zu werden. +20% dmg auf alle Fähigkeiten ist natürlich sehr nice. Aber das bringt mich auch nicht dazu nun wie irre RR zu farmen.


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Gut Lari, gegen persönliche Gründe kann man nicht argumentieren, aber warum dann WoW? Ausgerechnet ein MMO, in dem Items alles sind. Bei WAR gibts ja wenigstens noch Skillpunkte dazu, also selbst wenn man die 1337-Items nicht hat, kann man sich doch verbessern über Ruftrainer und Skillpunkte. Bei WoW ist dem nicht so. Aber wie gesagt, das nur als Denkanstoß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht im PvP Ascian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im PvE ist es ein einfaches Vorrankommen. Man besucht ein paar mal die Instanzen und hat dann die wichtigen Items. So macht man sich, mit relativ wenig Zeitaufwand, fertig für den Endcontent.
Die PvP-Sets gibts auch hinterhergeschmissen, was die Spieler weitestgehend "gleich" macht. Einen so großen Unterschied gibt es da nicht mehr.
Da ich eher das PvE (also das gute an WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) spiele, machen mir eventuelle Unterschiede im PvP nichts aus.
Aber in einem PvP/RvR Spiel finde ich, ist so ein Skill ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Casuals. Natürlich wird dieser Magus noch von seiner Konterklasse besiegt werden können. Aber nehm dir eine Powergamer Gilde, die mit RR80er Gruppen in Szenarios losziehen. Die Gruppen wirst du nicht kleinkriegen können.
Oder im open, wenn dir ein feindlicher, bekannter PG KT entgegen kommt. Mir würde die Lust vergehen, wenn ich wüsste, dass die Tanks 20% weniger Schaden kriegen, die DDs 20% mehr austeilen und die Heiler 20% mehr heilen (Vermutung für andere Klassen).


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Januar 2009)

@Pente

Ich zitier mich ungern selbst, aber...



> Ich bin gar nicht mal sicher, ob das geändert wird. DAS wäre doch für viele u.a. eine Riesenmotivation bis RR80 durchzuspielen, was für Mythic irgendwie auch Kundenbindung wäre.



Selbstredend ist Mythic und insbesonders EA daran interessiert, die Kunden langfristig zu binden. Wenn sie dies allerdings mit soetwas realisieren, frage ich mich wo das enden wird? Mag ja sein, dass die Einstellung, man muss für alles belohnt werden und einen Vorteil bekommen, erst seit WoW so ausgeprägt ist. Die Frage die Mythic sich stellen muss: Reichen die Leute, die für ihr Reich spielen und einfach nur Spaß am moschen haben, um die Server am Laufen zu halten und die Kosten zu decken (Gewinn spare ich mal aus).  Ist das nicht der Fall, muss es weitere Motivationen geben, die Vorteile verschaffen um zum weiterspielen zu animieren. Das momentane MMO-Klientel ist derzeit nunmal so, dass es anscheinend Ziele braucht, die nicht nutzlos erscheinen. Darauf muss sich Mythic einstellen, falls sie ohne diese Spieler nicht zumindest kostendeckend arbeiten können.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2009)

Von nun an bitte ohne Provokationen und Beleidigungen weiterdiskutieren, danke.

(zutreffendes gelöscht)


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Selbstredend ist Mythic und insbesonders EA daran interessiert, die Kunden langfristig zu binden. Wenn sie dies allerdings mit soetwas realisieren, frage ich mich wo das enden wird?



Das endet nicht erst, das ist längst fertig, siehe Blizz und WoW, die betreiben perfekte Kundenbindung auf die einfachste Art, nämlich durch ständige Belohnung mit ständig besseren Sachen. Und dann noch bessere. Und hübschere. Und am wichtigsten: EXKLUSIVE Items (lernt EA ja auch schon, siehe diese Bärenmaske aus C&C). Einfach dem Spieler zu jeder Zeit das Gefühl geben, sein Ingame-Charakter ist den anderen in Stil und Items immer eine Nasenlänge voraus bzw. hat jederzeit die Chance, diese Nasenlänge ganz einfach zu erreichen, sei es durch noch nen schnellen Monat irgendwas grinden, noch 15 Runs durch Instanz XY oder durch noch 7 Booster Sammelkarten. Der Erfolg muss IMMER greifbar und IMMER messbar sein.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Januar 2009)

Die Frage ist nur....was macht man wenn man RR 80 ist? Gibts es da noch was zu tun? Gibt es eine Motivation weiter zu spielen? 

Ich sehs auf Hergig auch immer wieder wie einige spezies wie gestört Ruf farmen und schon an den 70 kratzen oder noch höher sind. Gehts denen wirklich darum der erste zu sein? Das Spiel ist gerade mal 3 Monate draußen und von einem Addon hat man bis jetzt noch nix gehört...


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ich sehs auf Hergig auch immer wieder wie einige spezies wie gestört Ruf farmen und schon an den 70 kratzen oder noch höher sind. Gehts denen wirklich darum der erste zu sein? Das Spiel ist gerade mal 3 Monate draußen und von einem Addon hat man bis jetzt noch nix gehört...



Es gibt immer die Spezies von "Achievement-Spielern", die halt möglichst schnell und einfach das "Spiel durchspielen" wollen, damit sie dann in diversen Foren locker-lässig in nen Nebensatz einflechten können, dass sie "erster RR 80 auf Hürglsbrück" oder ähnliches waren, das Spiel für sie damit fertig war und sie dann halt das nächste Spiel "angepackt" haben, weil ihnen WAR "nix mehr gegeben" hat.

Mit Spielen "durch" sein ist für viele so ne Art vergoldeter Blechorden, und bei nem PvP-Spiel wie WAR ist der Blechorden offenbar noch ne Spur funkelnder. Auch wenn man kaum PvP gemacht hat auf dem Weg zu RR80.


----------



## Gumja (13. Januar 2009)

Naja... nu isser RR80...
und nu?
Wau 20% Damage mehr...
und nu?

Jede Wette in ein paar Wochen, spielt er den Char nicht mehr, hat aber den nächsten Twink irgendwo im RR40er Bereich... falls er dann überhaupt noch WAR spielt...

Der WEG ist das Ziel... und je schneller man das Ende des Weges erreicht... desto eher holt einen die Langeweile ein...


----------



## Ascían (13. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Aber in einem PvP/RvR Spiel finde ich, ist so ein Skill ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Casuals. Natürlich wird dieser Magus noch von seiner Konterklasse besiegt werden können. Aber nehm dir eine Powergamer Gilde, die mit RR80er Gruppen in Szenarios losziehen. Die Gruppen wirst du nicht kleinkriegen können.
> Oder im open, wenn dir ein feindlicher, bekannter PG KT entgegen kommt. Mir würde die Lust vergehen, wenn ich wüsste, dass die Tanks 20% weniger Schaden kriegen, die DDs 20% mehr austeilen und die Heiler 20% mehr heilen (Vermutung für andere Klassen).



Für mich wäre es nur noch mehr Ansporn, diese Leute zu besiegen, geben sie doch am meisten Renown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Scenario wird das selbstredend außerordentlich schwer, im open dagegen kämpft man als Orderspieler sowieso den ganzen Tag in massiver Unterzahl, und bisher konnten wir dennoch Erfolge vermelden - es findet sich immer ein Weg. Natürlich sind Powergamer immer im Vorteil in den meisten MMORPGs, sie werden vom Spielprinzip unterstützt, welches Heretik so schön erklärt hat. Absolute Balance findet man wohl nur in Shootern, oder MMOs wie Darkfall. Ich denke mal Mythic wird eh nicht damit gerechnet haben dass jemand so schnell, wenn auch mit massivstem Zeit- und Gildenaufwand, RR 80 wird (siehe fehlendes Icon), und das Ganze noch einmal überarbeiten. Das System der BOs und Keeps gegen Renown ist irgendwie undynamisch, da müssen noch ein paar Gimmicks her (Supportkeeps, Schlüsselstellungen, bessere BO-Buffs etc.).


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Das endet nicht erst, das ist längst fertig, siehe Blizz und WoW, die betreiben perfekte Kundenbindung auf die einfachste Art, nämlich durch ständige Belohnung mit ständig besseren Sachen. Und dann noch bessere. Und hübschere. Und am wichtigsten: EXKLUSIVE Items (lernt EA ja auch schon, siehe diese Bärenmaske aus C&C).



Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Das "Wo soll das enden?" war jetzt auf Warhammer bezogen. Da ich weiß, dass du von WoW und seinem System nichts hälst, hast du sicherlich überhaupt kein Interesse daran, dass in WAR eine Spirale erzeugt wird, die dazu dient dass die Abozahlen gehalten werden oder im besten Fall steigen. Die Gefahr dass sich Mythic (auch oder wegen möglichen Drucks von EA) dem Markt anpasst, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Deswegen habe ich vorhin auch etwas verwirrt auf diese Meldung reagiert, weil es in meinen Augen in die selbe Kerbe wie WoW schlägt - eine Spirale, die Vielspielern oder guten Spielern weitere Vorteile ggü. dem "Casual" verschafft. Denn die Zielkarotte muss über kurz oder lang neu gesetzt werden, wenn die alte erreicht wurde.


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Das "Wo soll das enden?" war jetzt auf Warhammer bezogen. Da ich weiß, dass du von WoW und seinem System nichts hälst, hast du sicherlich überhaupt kein Interesse daran, dass in WAR eine Spirale erzeugt wird, die dazu dient dass die Abozahlen gehalten werden oder im besten Fall steigen. Die Gefahr dass sich Mythic (auch oder wegen möglichen Drucks von EA) dem Markt anpasst, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Deswegen habe ich vorhin auch etwas verwirrt auf diese Meldung reagiert, weil es in meinen Augen in die selbe Kerbe wie WoW schlägt - eine Spirale, die Vielspielern oder guten Spielern weitere Vorteile ggü. dem "Casual" verschafft. Denn die Zielkarotte muss über kurz oder lang neu gesetzt werden, wenn die alte erreicht wurde.



Ich denke mal insbesondere EA wird nix dagegen einzuwenden haben, genau diesen Weg zu gehen, zumal die Tore für Merchandise ja dank der bereits vorhandenen Lore von GW weit offen stehen.
Hoffnung bleibt dadurch, dass Mythic sich in der Vergangenheit ja erfolgreich dem "Bitte einmal 10 Level mit Pommes"-Erweiterungsschema widersetzt haben. Aber wieviel Mythic zu sagen hat, wenn EA mit dem Geldbeutel wedelt, werden wir leider in Zukunft noch herausfinden müssen. Und rein markttechnisch macht Blizzard alles, aber auch wirklich alles richtig (auch wenn ich persönlich zur neuen Erweiterung mehr SPECIAL LIMITED Zeugs rausgeworfen hätte).


----------



## Mikehoof (13. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Level RR80! 

Was gibt es noch mehr zu sagen? Wo ist das Problem das einer RR80 hat und nun 20% mehr Damage macht?
Ich brauche bestimmt noch bis Ende 2009 um das zu erreichen weil ich a) von meiner Gilde als Heilsklave für Inis benutzt werde und b) nicht soviel Zeit investieren kann/will.

Die 20% mehr Damage werden nicht viel dazu beitragen das Altdorf brennt.


----------



## BBK (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, sind das ca. 5,4 mio RPs. So viel find ich das ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Ich denke in absehbarer Zeit ist der RR an der Tagesordnung. Ich bin ja selbst berufstätig und zocke halt nur Abends wenn ich lust habe. Fast die Hälfte davon hab ich trotzdem schon. Und ich gehöre zu der Sorte Spieler, die am liebsten schöne Fights mit feindlichen Spielern haben.


----------



## Maguerita (13. Januar 2009)

Es fehlen noch einige Sachen, die noch eingebaut werden müssen. 3 noch fehlende Titel fallen mir da auf Anhieb ein: getötet vom Schwarzen Gardisten und Gegenstände im Wasser bzw. im Kampf verwertet. Irgendwann wird sicher ein Icon kommen, doch das steht sicher nicht an vorderster Stelle, hoffe ich zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Das der Spieler jetzt noch lange den Charakter weiterspielt, glaube ich nicht unbedingt. Was kann er denn jetzt noch groß anfangen? Für Raids auf die gegnerische Haupstadt braucht er auf jedenfall seine Mitspieler, ein alleiniger RR80 kann nicht das Oberhaupt einer Nation bezwingen. 

Ich warte erstmal ab bis bei uns die ersten RR 80 sind, dann wird sich zeigen, ob sie zu sehr das Spielgeschehen beeinflussen oder nicht.


----------



## Orixas (13. Januar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> naja 60 tage played mit unterstützung und co. d.h. für otto normal spieler dann vll 100 tage played
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm das musst du anderes sehen, er kriegt ja extrem wenig ruf pro kill da die meisten wohl erst so bei 40- 60 sind , aber du als otto normal psielr wirst immer in der normalen massen sein d.h. mehr punkte pro kill kriegen udn das für  die ziel und burgne sit ja gleich ! So ist ein spieler der jetzt anfängt deutlich shcneller als der Typ da er viel mehr ruf kriegt pro kill da die anderen Spieler höher sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (13. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion quatsch... 

1. Wie hoch ist schon die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Fraktion vollgestopft mit RR80ern ist 
2. RR80 ist ja auch wie ein Stufenaufstieg. Für normale Stufenaufstiege gibts auch neue Skills.
3. Sind 20% nun wirklich nicht die Welt in einem Massengefecht. Selbst wenn in einem 15v15 im SC 2 oder 3 RR80er dabei sind... Na und?


----------



## Sam28 (13. Januar 2009)

Wetten werden angenommen wie lange es dauert bis Mythic den RR anhebt auf 90 oder 100.
Das kommt sicherlich.
20% sind schon sehr viel, bekommt man aber auch erst nach sehr, sehr langem RvR. Dadurch ist das nicht sooo schlimm.


----------



## deon172 (13. Januar 2009)

mhhh...

gz zum rr 80, aber..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sehe es nicht als riesen-motivation, dann 20% mehr schaden rauszuhauen..
mich würde ein gepanzertes mount oder ein titel mehr motivieren...

btw: die 20% sind toll, aber auch nur die spitze des eisberges.
die meisten hier "übersehen", dass er 80 rr-punkte und 4 levelpunkte verteilen kann.
DAS ist schon eher ein vorteil...

items sind relativ. das spiel ist nur bedingt für "höher, schneller, weiter" ausgelegt.
neue items mit besseren stats mag jeder von uns, aber sie sind NICHT der hauptgrund, wenn ich mich einlogge...

ich will köpfe von den schultern schlagen. und das schaff ich auch mit rr20, rr30 oder rr40...
gut ding will bekanntlich weile haben...


----------



## Mikehoof (13. Januar 2009)

> ich will köpfe von den schultern schlagen. und das schaff ich auch mit rr20, rr30 oder rr40...
> gut ding will bekanntlich weile haben...



Richtig! Wenn dabei der RR noch ein wenig steigt umso besser :-) Wir Leute von Hergig sind halt einfach gestrickt hehe


----------



## deon172 (13. Januar 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Richtig! Wenn dabei der RR noch ein wenig steigt umso besser :-) Wir Leute von Hergig sind halt einfach gestrickt hehe



nee, einfach gestrickt sind wir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  unsere "prioritäten" heissen nur nicht epics, server-first, sondern "Blutwurst"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


an sich find ich es gut, dass schon jemand rr80 ist. somit ist gewährleistet, dass dort ein "bei-kill-gibts-1400ruf-opfer" rumläuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade nur, dass damit wohl klar ist, dass es keine schwer gepanzerten mounts gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (13. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das ist ja das, was ich meine. Das summiert sich eben irgendwann.
> Auf der einen Seite behaupten, WAR brüstet sich mit Item-Unabhängigkeit im PvP, auf der anderen Seite einen 20% DMG Schub gutheißen, den vorerst nur die Vielspieler bekommen...


Die Vielspieler haben IMMER nen Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist es auch im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Investierst du viel Zeit in deine Arbeit, Schule, Studium etc..., so wirst du auch mehr ernten können.

Also: Warum sollte es in WAR anders sein?!


----------



## Realtec (13. Januar 2009)

ok wie lang brauch ich dann bis rr 80? ich spiel 8 stunden die woche O_o ahja ich habs! NIE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne mal ernst gz dem jenigen der bis dahin "durchgesuchtet" hat und 20% ist definitiv nicht zu viel


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> Also: Warum sollte es in WAR anders sein?!


Weil dann aus "Items spielen eine untergeordnete Rolle" eine Mogelpackung wird. Nur geht es dann hier nicht über die Items, sondern eben die Rufränge.


----------



## Gloti (13. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur....was macht man wenn man RR 80 ist? Gibts es da noch was zu tun? Gibt es eine Motivation weiter zu spielen?
> 
> Ich sehs auf Hergig auch immer wieder wie einige spezies wie gestört Ruf farmen und schon an den 70 kratzen oder noch höher sind. Gehts denen wirklich darum der erste zu sein? Das Spiel ist gerade mal 3 Monate draußen und von einem Addon hat man bis jetzt noch nix gehört...



Typische Frage eines WoW-Spielers. Leider sehen das 90% der Spieler so, jedenfalls meiner Erfahrung nach. Bei WoW gibt es ein Ziel, die beste Rüstung und das höchste Level, danach ist außer Goldfarmen eigentlich alles gegessen. In WAR ist Stufe 40 und RR80 zwar ein Etappenerfolg, aber das Hauptziel bleibt das RVR und das jeden Tag. Ein echter RVR-Spieler würde auch ohne Rufpunkte und Items in die Schlacht ziehen. So gesehen kann WAR nicht durchgespielt werden, es bleibt immer was es ist: Total War.


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

Gloti schrieb:


> Typische Frage eines WoW-Spielers. Leider sehen das 90% der Spieler so, jedenfalls meiner Erfahrung nach. Bei WoW gibt es ein Ziel, die beste Rüstung und das höchste Level, danach ist außer Goldfarmen eigentlich alles gegessen.


Falsch, aber das zu erklären wäre jetzt mühselig. Man kann es natürlich darauf reduzieren, so wie der RR80er WAR auf Ruf-Punkte farmen reduziert hat, aber es ist bei Gott nicht alles, was man machen kann. Darf ich sagen: Typische Antwort eines WAR-Spielers? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (13. Januar 2009)

Gloti schrieb:


> Ein echter RVR-Spieler würde auch ohne Rufpunkte und Items in die Schlacht ziehen. So gesehen kann WAR nicht durchgespielt werden, es bleibt immer was es ist: Total War.




/sign


----------



## Terratec (13. Januar 2009)

Ich fände es gut, wenn jetzt der Rufrang auf ca 100 erhöht wird, es allerdings keine neuen Belohnungen gibt. Damit sind die RR 80 bzw dann 100 nicht übermäßig OP, aber hätten immerhin ein neues Ziel.


----------



## Peithon (13. Januar 2009)

Ein rosarotes Mount und ein pink-neongelber Orden würden doch viel bessere Belohnungen sein. Schließlich könnten dann doch alle sehen, dass man RR80 ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (13. Januar 2009)

psst nich so laut sonst liest das noch wer und ich hab kein bock auf rosarote mounts die elfendinger sind schon schilmm genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (13. Januar 2009)

Ansich doch eine totale bauch- und hirnfreie Diskussion.
Toll er hat RR80 , dann kann er ja sein Abo kündigen und das Nächste MMORPG durchspielen ;o)
Und zum Thema Vorteil durch die Fähigkeit, was soll dass ?!
Jeder der ein höheres Level hat, oder ein höheres RR, oder sogar schon Setteile aus den Dungeons sein eigen nennt, ist im Vorteil gegenüber anderen.
Also warum jetzt bei der letzten Fähigkeit darüber diskutieren ??
Naja grübelt mal weiter nach dem Sinn des Lebens, ich hau jetzt ein paar Destros aus den Latschen.

Gruß


----------



## Pymonte (13. Januar 2009)

gz zu RR80 und nette ability. Da man dank Resistenzen etc Schaden abschwächen kann ein netter Buff, der allerdings nicht wirklich dermaßen reinhaut, wie ihn hier manche darstellen. Der Magus wird dadurch dennoch nicht zu einem uber-dps Monster oder ein 'One-Hit'er. Eher wird er wohl für Furcht bei seinen Feinden (und 20% mehr Schaden) sorgen und Stolz bei seinen Verbündeten. Selbst wenn übrigens eine Gilde uas ca 40-50 Man komplett RR80 wäre, ist das dennoch nicht so wild. 
Gegen ne gut spielende Gruppe hätten sie vermutlich nen leichten Vorteil, aber das ist normal, wer das Spiel 'geschafft' hat ist nun mal besser. Seis bei WoW (S4/T6,5 pre Woddel) oder eben WAR. Allerdings finde ich den Unterschied von S4 zu S1 Spielern bei WoW viel krasser als die 20% Dmg. Ich mein, der Magus wird nun vielleicht schneller einen Stoffie kaputt kriegen, aber damit endet sein Bonus auch schon. Eine gut spielende Grp kann da mehr ausmanövrieren bzw eine Übermacht wird eh gewinnen. 

Aber es ist ja auch hier so wie immer, Panik mache, künstliche Aufregung und am meisten von denen, die gar ncihts mehr damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Nhazirluna (13. Januar 2009)

RR80 in 60 Tagen...............12 Stunden Täglich  Bo farmen ...... 

Da  kann ich ehrlich sagen, er hat  das Spiel nicht  wirklich begriffen ;-)

 Keeps  und Bo's  zu  farmen, schätze  mal  da s zu  99%  keine Deffer  anwesend  waren... , hat  nicht  wirklich was mit WAR  zu  tun (WAR = Krieg )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fände es besser  wennman  beim Keep und  BO's Farmen, die  keine Deffer  haben  ,  nur 10% der  jetzigen  Rufpunkte  bekommen würde, aber dafür  umso  mehr  bei  eigentlichen Schlachten  also  (gegnerische Spieler  umhauen) . 
Dann  würde  es bestimmt  mehr  offene Schlachten geben und das ist WAR wie ich es mir  wünsche.........

Also  nach  meiner  Meinung , ist das keine besondere  Leistung...........Eigentlich  tut mir der  Typ leid  da er  kein RL zu  haben scheint...


----------



## Senubirath (13. Januar 2009)

Naja is ja auch egal... lassen wir ihm seinen erfolg...  ma sehen was als nächstes kommt

Vlt alle Einträge im Wälzer.... das wäre auch ne super leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelNeumann (13. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> alle Einträge im Wälzer.... das wäre auch ne super leistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das halte ich für unmöglich...wenn das jemand schafft bekommt er nen Keks von mir


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur....was macht man wenn man RR 80 ist? Gibts es da noch was zu tun? Gibt es eine Motivation weiter zu spielen?



Ganz abwegige Idee: Weil es Spaß machen könnte?

Es mag für die Wow Generation unglaublich sein, aber PvP in Ultima Online war z.B. etwas wo es keine Belohnung gab (Pken aussen vorgelassen) und das im Gegensatz sogar eher ein kostspieliges Ingame-Hobby war.


----------



## beavis666 (13. Januar 2009)

also bei der hitzigen diskussion um die 20% mehr dmg wollte ich mal folgendes einwerfen....
bedenkt bitte dabei auch, das der gute 80 punkte in in seinen ruf investieren konnte.

stellt euch folgendes vor... 2 ähnliche klassen stehen sich nackt gegenüber auf dem schlachtfeld (nur um mal die ausrüstung ausser acht zu lassen). der eine ist rr40 und der andere rr80. beide hauen nen spell raus der als beispiel normal 100dmg macht. der 40ger macht mit dem spell dann seine 100dmg und der 80ger haut dann 120dmg raus. ABER man muss ach hier dann bedenken, das der gute mit 80 je nachdem wie er seine rufpunkte verteilt hat mal locker ne (bis zu) 12% chance auf bonuscrit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. und hier wird dann wohl jeder feststellen, das 20%dmg und 12% crit von 40 auf 80 schon ne ganze menge sind. auf wardb.com könnt ihr unter en tools ja selber nachschauen, WIE man seine points von rr40 bis 80 dann verteilen kann.


----------



## Senubirath (13. Januar 2009)

MichaelNeumann schrieb:


> Das halte ich für unmöglich...wenn das jemand schafft bekommt er nen Keks von mir



Schon die tatsache das es für viele unmöglich sehen ist en versuch wert es zu machen XD


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Gegen ne gut spielende Gruppe hätten sie vermutlich nen leichten Vorteil, aber das ist normal, wer das Spiel 'geschafft' hat ist nun mal besser. Seis bei WoW (S4/T6,5 pre Woddel) oder eben WAR. Allerdings finde ich den Unterschied von S4 zu S1 Spielern bei WoW viel krasser als die 20% Dmg. Ich mein, der Magus wird nun vielleicht schneller einen Stoffie kaputt kriegen, aber damit endet sein Bonus auch schon. Eine gut spielende Grp kann da mehr ausmanövrieren bzw eine Übermacht wird eh gewinnen.



Wenn du schon Vergleiche mit WoW ranziehen willst, dann nimm auch passende. Der Unterschied zwischen S1 und S2 war auch nur marginal. Wenn Mythic weitere Rufränge einführt und diese am Ende mit netten Fähigkeiten belohnt, dann wird es auch anders aussehen. RR50 gegen RR120 meintwegen. Der Vorteil von Mythic liegt darin, dass die Leute nicht so schnell die Ränge erreichen. Aber auch bei WAR wird die Kluft irgendwann groß sein. Wie bei WoW ein frischer 80iger gegen einen Full-Epic 80iger wird ein frischer Stufe 40 mit RR 50 gegen einen mit RR120 gnadenlos abstinken. Dann ist WAR halt nicht itembasiert, sondern auf Fähigkeiten + Boni fixiert. Was aber das Endresultat nicht ändert. Da kannst du nur hoffen in eine gut gemischte Gruppe zu kommen. Nicht anders als bei Blizzards Produkt.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Vergleiche mit WoW ranziehen willst, dann nimm auch passende. Der Unterschied zwischen S1 und S2 war auch nur marginal. Wenn Mythic weitere Rufränge einführt und diese am Ende mit netten Fähigkeiten belohnt, dann wird es auch anders aussehen. RR50 gegen RR120 meintwegen. Der Vorteil von Mythic liegt darin, dass die Leute nicht so schnell die Ränge erreichen. Aber auch bei WAR wird die Kluft irgendwann groß sein. Wie bei WoW ein frischer 80iger gegen einen Full-Epic 80iger wird ein frischer Stufe 40 mit RR 50 gegen einen mit RR120 gnadenlos abstinken. Dann ist WAR halt nicht itembasiert, sondern auf Fähigkeiten + Boni fixiert. Was aber das Endresultat nicht ändert. Da kannst du nur hoffen in eine gut gemischte Gruppe zu kommen. Nicht anders als bei Blizzards Produkt.



Wenn die Leute Ahnung haben (und die haben sie, denk ich mal dank DAoC), passen sie entweder beim Anstieg des RR-Caps die alten Fähigkeiten ab (also statt 20% Dmg Bonus nur noch 10) oder es fällt eh nicht so ins Gewicht, da auch die Spieler voranschreiten.

Erinnere mich aufjedenfall nicht von nem WAR Kollegen und Ex Midgarder jemals gehört zu haben, das die viel schwerer zu erreichenden Reichsränge in DAoC imbalanced waren bzw unfair. 

Ich würd mich da überraschen lassen, aber es ist eben so wie ich gesagt habe, das S1 zu S4 Problem wirds vermutlich nicht geben, da es a) keine oder kaum neue Spieler anziehen würde und b) es auch alte SPieler abschreckt.

Und ja, S1 zu S2 war nicht zu krass, allerdings wird das Set regelmäßig entwertet, wie das mit den RRängen aussieht steht noch nicht fest.

PS: Find schon lustig, das jetzt behauptet wird (als obs ne Offenbarung wär), das WAR Stats hat, die über den RR gepusht werden und damit indirekt ein äquvalentum zu den Items von WAR darstellen. Allerdings pushen dich die Stats von WAR dennoch nicht so gewaltig wie in WoW, vor allem da man im RvR meist auf Widerstände geht und weniger auf Schaden, WoW kennt ja eigentlich nur Abhärtung und Spellpower. Sollte also ausgeglichen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (13. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute Ahnung haben (und die haben sie, denk ich mal dank DAoC), passen sie entweder beim Anstieg des RR-Caps die alten Fähigkeiten ab (also statt 20% Dmg Bonus nur noch 10) oder es fällt eh nicht so ins Gewicht, da auch die Spieler voranschreiten.
> 
> Erinnere mich aufjedenfall nicht von nem WAR Kollegen und Ex Midgarder jemals gehört zu haben, das die viel schwerer zu erreichenden Reichsränge in DAoC imbalanced waren bzw unfair.
> 
> ...



Bin mir net sicher aber ich glaube die meinen das mit dem Rufpunkten und den Rufausbilder in den warcamps... später Keeps wo man charakter skills aufwerten kann und taktiken erlernt die entweder einen kleinen bis kein vorteil bringen....

Kann mich aber auch irren..... da ich mich noch nicht so tief mit der mechanik aus einander gesetzt habe


----------



## Pymonte (13. Januar 2009)

ja, das meine ich teilweise auch, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerrag (13. Januar 2009)

Gratz, Jedem das seine :-)

Wenn er dadurch glücklich wird.. bitte

Mfg


----------



## lajiin (13. Januar 2009)

gz auch erstmal von mir. ich glaube nicht, dass die 20% so groß was ausmachen. viel mehr machen die 4 talentpunkte aus, oder das er seine klasse gut spielen kann (wovon ich mal ausgehen, wenn sich jmd schon so lange damit beschäftigt bis er RR80 ist)


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Januar 2009)

@Pymonte

Nun befinden wir uns aber - um Tikumes Worte mal zu nehmen - in der "WoW-Generation", die zum großen Teil ein "großes" Ziel vor Augen braucht. Siehst du nicht die Gefahr, dass man sich langsam aber sicher auf die ähnliche Spirale wie bei WoW bewegt, um Abozahlen zu halten oder gar zu erweitern? Nein, das soll kein EA-Bash werden, aber gerade mit EA im Rücken hielt ich das vor dem Release nicht für unwahrscheinlich und jetzt erst recht nicht.

Wie gesagt, wenn Mythic mit den Leuten, die salopp gesagt einfach nur moshen wollen gut leben kann, ist diese Diskussion möglicherweise überflüssig. Sobald die nächsten Statistiken aussagen, dass die Mehrzahl RR70+ ist und die Abozahlen rückläufig sind, wird man sich sicher überlegen was man tun kann, um die Abos wieder zu erhöhen. Wäre ein normaler Vorgang.


----------



## Tannenbernie (13. Januar 2009)

Was für einen Vorteil hat man eigentlich im Allgemeinen von seinem RR?

Also man bekommt mehr Rufpunkte, die ja den Charakter etwas verbessern.
Dann bekommt man ab und zu zusätzliche Talentpunkte, 5 Stück bis RR80, oder?
Was ist mit Rüstung/Waffen? wenn ich mir die eingetragenen Sets bei WARDB so ansehe, sind das fast ausschliesslich PvE-Sets aus Dungeons. Bekommt man auch besseres Equip durch höheren RR oder gibts das ausschliesslich durch PvE? Wenn ja, kann man das irgendwo einsehen?


----------



## Ellrock (13. Januar 2009)

59 Tage innerhalb von vier Monaten  gespielt . Ist nicht meiner Welt. 
Bin ich wohl als Gelegenheitspieler zu weit weg, um das mit einem Gratz zu kommentieren.


----------



## myadictivo (13. Januar 2009)

Ellrock schrieb:


> 59 Tage innerhalb von vier Monaten  gespielt . Ist nicht meiner Welt.
> Bin ich wohl als Gelegenheitspieler zu weit weg, um das mit einem Gratz zu kommentieren.


naja es gibt immer paar verrückte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwelche ladderruns bei d2 wer zuerst lvl99 ist, ehemals wow und das r14 set und hier nun rr80.
alles schon mitgemacht. meine welt ist auch nich, aber wenns spass macht. gruppe suchen und einteilen, account teilen und basta


----------



## Klos1 (13. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Vergleiche mit WoW ranziehen willst, dann nimm auch passende. Der Unterschied zwischen S1 und S2 war auch nur marginal. Wenn Mythic weitere Rufränge einführt und diese am Ende mit netten Fähigkeiten belohnt, dann wird es auch anders aussehen. RR50 gegen RR120 meintwegen. Der Vorteil von Mythic liegt darin, dass die Leute nicht so schnell die Ränge erreichen. Aber auch bei WAR wird die Kluft irgendwann groß sein. Wie bei WoW ein frischer 80iger gegen einen Full-Epic 80iger wird ein frischer Stufe 40 mit RR 50 gegen einen mit RR120 gnadenlos abstinken. Dann ist WAR halt nicht itembasiert, sondern auf Fähigkeiten + Boni fixiert. Was aber das Endresultat nicht ändert. Da kannst du nur hoffen in eine gut gemischte Gruppe zu kommen. Nicht anders als bei Blizzards Produkt.



Da hast du wohl recht. Schlimm finde ich es nicht. Seinen Char verbessern zu können bildet für mich einen wesentlichen Teil des Reizes eines Rollenspiels. Wenn es das nicht gibt, dann kann ich auch nen Online-Shooter zocken. Von daher fanf ich es bei Wow nicht schlecht und hätte auch bei War kein Problem damit.

Wobei man sagen muss, daß Blizzard ja immer bemüht war, auch den kleinen wieder den Anschluß zu ermöglichen. Aber da wurde ja auch nur gejammert. Wirklich recht machen kann man es halt keinem. Ich finde es gut so. Wenn jemand 2 Jahre spielt, dann soll man das auch merken. Und gerade ihn Warhammer tut sich One on One eh nicht viel. Kommt zwar auf dem Schlachtfeld auch vor, aber als vermeintlich schwächerer geht man dem halt aus dem Weg, falls möglich. Mitspielen kann man trotzdem.


----------



## Firesign (14. Januar 2009)

RR 80 - nicht schlecht! 

Ok, 20 % mehr dmg im RvR ist nicht schlecht, aber 
unfair ist das wirklich nicht. Unfairer ist es eher für 
die Leute, die schon mit PvE Rk 28 in ein T4 Schlachtfeld
kommen.


----------



## zadros (14. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Viele Spieler gehen aber eher auf offensiv Stats, Def-Tanks mal ausgenommen. Bei der Anzahl an Debuffs die auf so einem Schlachtfeld rumfliegen machts ja auch fast mehr Sinn - 160 Initiative kann ich dir in 3 Skunden debuffen und mir davon 80 selber hinzufügen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2 Kammer Bomben Warlock mit RR5 RA ( Kessel ) war definitv ÜBER ... damit hat man solo nen ganzen Zerg gekillt!

20% finde ich schon recht gut, wenn man sich nun überlegt, dass ich mim Squig statt 1000er rumballan dann 1200er mache - das läppert sich und ist ne Steigerung von 200 dps dazu noch fokus und ich hab statt 2000er rumballan 2400er rumballan mit crit dann sogar nochmal eine immense Steigerung und da ich 1000 Rüstung debuffen kann kann ich somit also jeden caster in 2-3 Schüssen auseinander nehmen!

Hm mein Zealot sollte dann auf RR80 20% mehr heilpower und 20% mehr leben bekommen xD


----------



## Yronnyn (14. Januar 2009)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Toll er hat RR80 , dann kann er ja sein Abo kündigen und das Nächste MMORPG durchspielen ;o)



Sehr schön. Das auch mein Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Senubirath schrieb:


> Bin mir net sicher aber ich glaube die meinen das mit dem Rufpunkten und den Rufausbilder in den warcamps... später Keeps wo man charakter skills aufwerten kann und taktiken erlernt die entweder einen kleinen bis kein vorteil bringen....
> 
> Kann mich aber auch irren..... da ich mich noch nicht so tief mit der mechanik aus einander gesetzt habe



Ui das aber übel. Ich meine Mit RR 34 kannst du theoretisch ein Grundattribut bis Maximum Skillen. Was bedeuten würde 102 Willenskraft(in meinem Fall) oder Stärke mehr zu haben. Das finde ich schon nicht ganz so ohne. Aber das muss wohl jeder selber wissen.

Gruß


----------



## Zukurio (14. Januar 2009)

Help ??  RR80  Ka was das ist  ???

THX help


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Januar 2009)

Das ist der PvP Rang bei Warhammer, funktioniert wie das ganz normale lvln, wenn ein Gegner besiegt wird im RvR gibts Ruf, sobald man genügend Ruf hat steigt man eine Stufe auf, und RR80 ist im moment das Maximum.


----------



## Ascían (14. Januar 2009)

Zukurio schrieb:


> Help ??  RR80  Ka was das ist  ???



Ernstgemeinter Beitrag?


RR ist der der Renown Rank, oder auch PvP-Rang, um den sich bei WAR alles dreht.


----------



## Lari (14. Januar 2009)

Zukurio schrieb:


> Help ??  RR80  Ka was das ist  ???


Vergleichbar mit Ehre in WoW. Je mehr Ruf bzw. Ehre, desto besser wird dein Charakter. In WAR über Ruf-Fähigkeiten/Abilitys + PvP Items, in WoW nur über die Items.


----------



## Long_Wolf (14. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Vergleiche mit WoW ranziehen willst, dann nimm auch passende. Der Unterschied zwischen S1 und S2 war auch nur marginal. Wenn Mythic weitere Rufränge einführt und diese am Ende mit netten Fähigkeiten belohnt, dann wird es auch anders aussehen. RR50 gegen RR120 meintwegen. Der Vorteil von Mythic liegt darin, dass die Leute nicht so schnell die Ränge erreichen. Aber auch bei WAR wird die Kluft irgendwann groß sein. Wie bei WoW ein frischer 80iger gegen einen Full-Epic 80iger wird ein frischer Stufe 40 mit RR 50 gegen einen mit RR120 gnadenlos abstinken. Dann ist WAR halt nicht itembasiert, sondern auf Fähigkeiten + Boni fixiert. Was aber das Endresultat nicht ändert. Da kannst du nur hoffen in eine gut gemischte Gruppe zu kommen. Nicht anders als bei Blizzards Produkt.


Unfug...Gilt nur wenn (und dann auch nur bedingt)

a) es sich um die Spiegelklassen handelt

b) beide solo unterwegs sind und es 1vs1 ist

Ein RR 80 Magus der auf einen RR40 Hexenjäger trifft wird trotzdem aufgeraucht, da kann er machen was er will. Vielleicht nicht so mühelos wie ein RR40 Magus, aber das Schere/Stein/Papier - Prinzip greift auch mit höherem RR. 

Und wenn man es mit mehr als einer Person pro Seite zu tun hat, dann ist der Vorteil zwar deutlicher erkennbar, aber eine Stammgruppe geht mir weitaus mehr auf die Nerven als die bisher RR60+ Chars wenn sie ohne Stammgruppe  in einem Sz auftauchen. 
Gegenbeispiel, wenn ich im Szenario auf die derzeit RR 64(?) Hexenjägerin treffe die da rumsaust, dann juckt das meinen Schwarzork nur begrenzt, die haut den auch nicht aus den Latschen. Klar nervt die mich und meinen Kümmerling mehr als ne 35er RR 29 Hexenjägerin, aber damit hat es sich auch, fürchten muss ich die nicht...

Das sah bei WoW dann doch sehr anders aus. Traf man da "frisch" mit dem S1 auf jemanden mit dem S4 hatte man die Chancen eines Schneeballs in der Hölle, egal gegen welche Klasse man da antrat. Selbst jemand im S3 reichte aus damit man sich fragte ob man da mit blossen Fäusten auf eine Ziegelsteinmauer eindrischt...

Ergo, JA man merkt einen Unterschied, NEIN es ist nicht wie bei WoW das man einen solchen Char nur besiegen kann wenn man von gleichem Zeitaufwand ausgeht.

Brutal wird es erst wenn man eine ganze (derzeit) RR60+ Gruppe im Szenario vor sich hat, die dann auch noch mit Teamplay aufwarten können. Da sieht man kein Land mehr...

Im OpenRvR relativiert sich das sowieso, je mehr Leute da sind desto weniger macht der RR der einzelnen etwas aus, auch da ist Teamplay viel gefährlicher...

P.S.
Noch ein Beispiel von gestern...

Besagte RR64 Hexenjägerin versuchte in der Schlangenpassage zu verhindern das das Wrackteil abgegeben wurde, ich passte gerade mit meinem 36er RR27 Marauder auf den Träger auf. Es ist ihr gelungen mich zu töten, aber sie hat dabei 75% ihrer Trefferpunkte verloren...


----------



## heretik (14. Januar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ein RR 80 Magus der auf einen RR40 Hexenjäger trifft wird trotzdem aufgeraucht, da kann er machen was er will.



Also DAS würde ich nur sehr bedingt unterschreiben...


----------



## Ascían (14. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Also DAS würde ich nur sehr bedingt unterschreiben...



Wenn der WH weiß was er tut, dann wird es so passieren. Gimps ausgenommen.


----------



## heretik (14. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wenn der WH weiß was er tut, dann wird es so passieren. Gimps ausgenommen.



Da brauchts keinen "Gimp" und keinen "WH der weiß was er tut". Ich hätte bei solchen Sachen ganz gerne auf tatsächlichen Geschehnissen basierende Berichte, keine bloßen Vermutungen, und mehr als Vermutungen gibt's bisher hierüber nicht. In dem Fall würde ich mein Geld zwar nicht zwangsläufig auf den Magus setzen, aber 40 Punkte im letzten RVR-Belohnungstier plus die 25 % plus nochmal 3 Meisterschaftspunkte sind kein eitel Kinderspeck. Zumal der Magus seinen Charakter sicherlich auch zumindest ansatzweise spielen kann...


----------



## Ascían (14. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Da brauchts keinen "Gimp" und keinen "WH der weiß was er tut". Ich hätte bei solchen Sachen ganz gerne auf tatsächlichen Geschehnissen basierende Berichte, keine bloßen Vermutungen, und mehr als Vermutungen gibt's bisher hierüber nicht. In dem Fall würde ich mein Geld zwar nicht zwangsläufig auf den Magus setzen, aber 40 Punkte im letzten RVR-Belohnungstier plus die 25 % plus nochmal 3 Meisterschaftspunkte sind kein eitel Kinderspeck. Zumal der Magus seinen Charakter sicherlich auch zumindest ansatzweise spielen kann...



Es steht ja außer Frage, dass die zusätzlichen 40 RR-Punkte und 4 Skillpunkte einen klar verbesserten Charakter zur Konsequenz haben - dennoch bleibt ein Magus ein Magus, er muss zaubern um dem WH zu schaden, dass weiß der WH, bringt seinen Zauberdebuff an (ähnlich dem Movement-Debuff, nur halt Schaden bei jedem Zauberversuch), für Notfälle hat er noch Silence und Knockdown (mit Judgement-Specc).  Ich würde sagen die Chance bei besagtem Aufeinandertreffen sind 75 zu 25. Aber ist ja eh bisserl offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. Januar 2009)

@Long_Wolf

Warten wir mal ein oder zwei Jahre ab, ich bin gespannt ob sich die Diskussionen im Forum in die Richtung verlagern werden, die ich momentan befürchte. Dann können wir diesen Thread gern nochmal hochholen. WAR ist erst knapp ein halbes Jahr auf dem Markt.


----------



## Akentia (14. Januar 2009)

Also nach dem was ich gelesen hier hab könnt ich echt über manchen kommentar an den Kopf packen 

1) das Spiel ist noch nicht mal fertig und es dauert bis alles eingefügt und erkundet ist in PVE bereich. Damit allein kann man monate und jahre sich beschäftigen.

2) Powergilden die sich an ihrer länge vergleichen werden eh nicht lange hier bleiben - da Ihnen schnell die Lust am Spiel vergeht und unter anderem kann mann auch auf die voll verzichten. 

3) Spaß am spiel in RvR, PvE und das RP allgemein im Spiel ist bei diesem Game im vordergrund (zumindest bei mir ) 

Also wenn interessiert es ob einer Arbeitsloser (weil sonnst kann man ja nicht täglich 12std spielen) sein rr80 voll hat? Dafür kann der sich nichts kaufen :-P 

Lieber geh ich reichlich shopen als vor der glotze zu hocken und zu wissen das mein leben erbermlich ist^^


----------



## heretik (14. Januar 2009)

Akentia schrieb:


> Lieber geh ich reichlich shopen als vor der glotze zu hocken und zu wissen das mein leben erbermlich ist^^



Keine Ahnung welches Lebensziel ich erbärmlicher find... "reichlich shoppen" oder "erster RR80", beides nicht so der Hammer.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Januar 2009)

Du bist in letzter zeit irgendwie schlecht gelaunt heretik oder täusche ich mich da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (14. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welches Lebensziel ich erbärmlicher find... "reichlich shoppen" oder "erster RR80", beides nicht so der Hammer.



Den Gedanken hatte ich eben auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## DerPreuße18 (14. Januar 2009)

Akentia schrieb:


> Also nach dem was ich gelesen hier hab könnt ich echt über manchen kommentar an den Kopf packen
> 
> 1) das Spiel ist noch nicht mal fertig und es dauert bis alles eingefügt und erkundet ist in PVE bereich. Damit allein kann man monate und jahre sich beschäftigen.
> 
> ...




erbärmlich ist es wohl eher über andere leute so zu urteilen nur weil sie andere interessen haben als du regst dich wohl auch sicher extrem auf wenn dein nachbar ein rotes auto kauft anstatt ein blaues




btw fettes gz für rr80


----------



## Slaycharly (14. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Du bist in letzter zeit irgendwie schlecht gelaunt heretik oder täusche ich mich da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zynisch und ne fiese Type triffts eher^^......

GZ zu RR80, etwas was ich persönlich wohl auch eher nie erleben werde......bin froh wenn ichs in absehbarer Zeit mal auf RR40 pack,...aber zum Glück gibts wichtigeres.


----------



## Zerasata (14. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Es gibt immer die Spezies von "Achievement-Spielern", die halt möglichst schnell und einfach das "Spiel durchspielen" wollen, damit sie dann in diversen Foren locker-lässig in nen Nebensatz einflechten können, dass sie "erster RR 80 auf Hürglsbrück" oder ähnliches waren, das Spiel für sie damit fertig war und sie dann halt das nächste Spiel "angepackt" haben, weil ihnen WAR "nix mehr gegeben" hat.
> 
> Mit Spielen "durch" sein ist für viele so ne Art vergoldeter Blechorden, und bei nem PvP-Spiel wie WAR ist der Blechorden offenbar noch ne Spur funkelnder. Auch wenn man kaum PvP gemacht hat auf dem Weg zu RR80.



Genau das ist ein riesen Problem finde ich. Wenn man dem glauben darf wie der Spieler diesen Rang erreicht hat, ist dies eigentlich ein riesen großer Warnschuss in Richtung Mythic.

Nicht nur dass er als Magus seine Hauptstrategie auf Chaotic Rift aufgebaut hat (auch schon vor dem Nerv). Nein, er führt seine Warbands wohl von SFZ zu SFZ immer darauf bedacht großen Gegnermengen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Spaß macht sowas doch kaum.
Am RvR Gedanken geht das total vorbei. 

Nein ich bin nicht neidisch auch wenn es sich so anhört. Ich mache mir viel mehr Gedanken über das Spiel. In der jetzigen Form sind RR Punkte als PvP Belohnung für die Tonne.

Mythic muss da reagieren.

Weg mit den Rufpunkten bei Flaggeneroberung. Extremere PvP & PvE Konsequenzen statt dessen.
Weg mit den Rufpunkten bei Burgeroberungen, dafür gibts Beutel. 
Erhöht die Rufpunkte beim Burgen deffen ein bischen.
Erhöht die Rufpunkte für einen Spielerkill noch deutlicher.

Ich denke das wäre schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Über einen Nerv für die 20% Schaden kann man dann noch diskutieren.


----------



## heretik (14. Januar 2009)

Zerasata schrieb:


> Nicht nur dass er als Magus seine Hauptstrategie auf Chaotic Rift aufgebaut hat (auch schon vor dem Nerv). Nein, er führt seine Warbands wohl von SFZ zu SFZ immer darauf bedacht großen Gegnermengen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Spaß macht sowas doch kaum.
> Am RvR Gedanken geht das total vorbei.



Genau so wird aber derzeit zumindest auf meinem Server und sicherlich auch auf zahlreichen anderen Servern gespielt, nämlich im lustigen "Karrussel-Prinzip": Beide Reiche klappern versetzt voneinander die leeren Zonen ab und kassieren dafür fette RP, Goldsäcke und Einflusspunkte. Komplett am Sinn des Spiels vorbei? Freilich, aber das scheint hierbei nicht sonderlich zu interessieren.

Ich klopfe auf immer und immer wieder auf dem Punkt rum, dass es von Mythic von Anfang an ein Fehler war, Reichspunkte für irgend was anderes als Playerkills (oder eben damit verbundene Heilung uä) zu vergeben. Von mir aus Einflusspunkte, Gummipunkte und Elchköpfe zum Anstecken, aber keine Reichspunkte. Ich will ne Möglichkeit haben zu sehen, wer sich gerne mit anderen kloppt und wer nicht. Aber dafür ist es jetzt zu spät, wenn sie's jetzt rauspatchen würden wär das Geschrei furchtbar groß weil andere auch schon davon profitieren konnten (und was macht der Tross der Unbeschäftigten denn dann bitte zur langweiligen Mittagszeit?).


----------



## Slaycharly (14. Januar 2009)

Hey Heretik, nächste mal wenn unsere Ally den Ordlern aufs Maul haut lad ich dich in einen unserer Kriegstrupps ein, dann ist das mit dem Karusellfahren Geschichte,...gestern wieder in Kadrintal, Praag und dem gesamten Elfengebiet die Order gemoscht,..und dann holte man sich ein BO und zog sofort weiter um die Burg zu holen ohne den 3 Minuten Counter abzuwarten, rebellisch oder?^^

Grüße,
Charly


----------



## heretik (14. Januar 2009)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Hey Heretik, nächste mal wenn unsere Ally den Ordlern aufs Maul haut lad ich dich in einen unserer Kriegstrupps ein, dann ist das mit dem Karusellfahren Geschichte,...gestern wieder in Kadrintal, Praag und dem gesamten Elfengebiet die Order gemoscht,..und dann holte man sich ein BO und zog sofort weiter um die Burg zu holen ohne den 3 Minuten Counter abzuwarten, rebellisch oder?^^
> 
> Grüße,
> Charly



Normal bekomm ich immer als Antwort "Sorry, Ally only", aber ich nehm dich gern beim Wort wenn ich euch das nächste Mal seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Genau so wird aber derzeit zumindest auf meinem Server und sicherlich auch auf zahlreichen anderen Servern gespielt, nämlich im lustigen "Karrussel-Prinzip": Beide Reiche klappern versetzt voneinander die leeren Zonen ab und kassieren dafür fette RP, Goldsäcke und Einflusspunkte. Komplett am Sinn des Spiels vorbei? Freilich, aber das scheint hierbei nicht sonderlich zu interessieren.
> 
> Ich klopfe auf immer und immer wieder auf dem Punkt rum, dass es von Mythic von Anfang an ein Fehler war, Reichspunkte für irgend was anderes als Playerkills (oder eben damit verbundene Heilung uä) zu vergeben. Von mir aus Einflusspunkte, Gummipunkte und Elchköpfe zum Anstecken, aber keine Reichspunkte. Ich will ne Möglichkeit haben zu sehen, wer sich gerne mit anderen kloppt und wer nicht.



Das war übrigens in der Beta schon absehbar, ich zitier mich mal aus folgendem Thread selbst:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...55966&st=60



> [...]
> Im Endeffekt lief es einmal darauf hinaus, die Ordnung zurücktappen zu lassen, weil man dann ja den Punkt für Renownpunkte wieder einnehmen könne und am Ende gingen sich beide Gruppen bis auf kurze Scharmützel aus dem Weg und tappten fröhlich die Punkte des anderen. Ich hoffe, dass das sich nicht in der Liveversion fortsetzt.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Januar 2009)

Ja, wenn die Leute das Spielsystem nicht annehemen oder nur ausbeuten wollen ist das schon erbärmlich, aber da kann mans onstwas machen. Wenns mehr RP für nen Kill gibt, dann geht nur das stumpfe, abgesprochene Gerzerge los. Im Endeffekt muss mane infahc darauf warten, das solche Leute die Motivation verlieren und gehen... der Rest spielt ja schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## ohh (14. Januar 2009)

da wie schon gesagt es in war keine arenen gibt ist es nicht so schlimm wenn einer 20% mehr schaden macht ,
aber was ist wenn jeder gegner das hat dann ist es schon hart-dauert halt nur etwas länger und am ende hat man als heiler noch das nachsehen


----------



## Ohties (14. Januar 2009)

also bis dato war ich zwar nur auf Huss in T3 aktiv (dafür aber ziemlich viel) und dort ist es wahrlich nicht so.

im gegenteil, wir schicken späher aus und deffen sogar SFZ wenn es sein muss. da herrscht auch noch ein "wir-gegen-die"-gefühl und geschenkt wird sich da nichts.
und über die fraktionschannel habe ich noch nie mitbekommen, dass es da in T4 ein karusselprinzip gäbe.

@topic
59 tage played und 12h jeden tag ist schon echt derb. alter schwede... kann ja jeder machen wie er lustig ist aber dafür muss man einiges in kauf nehmen und ob sich das lohnt nur um sagen zu können "ho ho ho, ich war der erste der in warhammer online rr80 erreicht hat", was 99% aller menschen da draußen nen feuchten furz wert ist, ist schon fraglich.


----------



## Senubirath (14. Januar 2009)

Ohties schrieb:


> also bis dato war ich zwar nur auf Huss in T3 aktiv (dafür aber ziemlich viel) und dort ist es wahrlich nicht so.
> 
> im gegenteil, wir schicken späher aus und deffen sogar SFZ wenn es sein muss. da herrscht auch noch ein "wir-gegen-die"-gefühl und geschenkt wird sich da nichts.
> und über die fraktionschannel habe ich noch nie mitbekommen, dass es da in T4 ein karusselprinzip gäbe.
> ...



Hmm... wobei 12h schon fast WoW menatiltät aufweist.... kann man hier schon eigendlich von sucht reden?

Aber egal... jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloti (15. Januar 2009)

Also RR5 bei DAoC war unter Umständen schon sehr hart, aber nur unter Umständen. Der Ketzer hatte für alle Tanks in seiner Gruppe einen 75% Magiebunker, was schon sehr fies sein konnte. Der Arawnritter konnte allen Feinden AE 25% Leben klauen und sich selbst damit heilen und der Heiler hatte mal (nun nicht mehr) einen Selfrezz. Die 20% mehr Dmg sind einfach eine passive RA auf Stufe 4, konnte jeder ab RR4 haben, oder man hat die 4 feindlichen Relikte erobert. Bei Krits werden die 20% schon deutlich spürbar, aber gegen die RAs in DAoC ist das gar nichts...


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Januar 2009)

ich spiel ja kein War  , aber ist +20% dmg nicht ein wenig overpowered ?
Hätte man dem serverersten nicht ein schickes mount geben können?

Das find ich n bissel unfair, aber ist ja nur ein spieler von tausenden aber iwi trotzdem ^.^


----------



## ShagrathThoresen (15. Januar 2009)

Ich find das vollkommen in Ordnung.
Er hat sich das ja irgendwie auch verdient.
Er hat es nicht ercheatet oder so und von daher kann ich ihm nur gratzen!
Meine Welt wäre es nicht 12 Stunden am Tag nur RP zu farmen, aber ihn irgendwie dafür aufziehen oder so finde ich nicht persönlich nicht richtig.
Heiler bekommen übrigens angeblich +20% Healpower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerasata (15. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, wenn die Leute das Spielsystem nicht annehemen oder nur ausbeuten wollen ist das schon erbärmlich, aber da kann mans onstwas machen. Wenns mehr RP für nen Kill gibt, dann geht nur das stumpfe, abgesprochene Gerzerge los. Im Endeffekt muss mane infahc darauf warten, das solche Leute die Motivation verlieren und gehen... der Rest spielt ja schon ganz ordentlich.



War schon bei UO so, dass einige Leute das Spielprinzip bis zur Grenze und teilweise darüber hinaus ausreizen. Aus diesem Grund ist es auch so wahnsinnig komplex ein MMO zu entwickeln. Du denkst als Programmierer / Designer einfach nicht an alles. Bei einem Offlinespiel wirkt sich sowas kaum aus, Du spielst ja alleine.

Was das Thema Motivation angeht. Man muss auch hoffen, dass aktive Spieler, die mit dem, ich nenne es mal Karusell RvR - nichts anfangen können, nicht die Motivation verlieren. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen - bei mir schwindet diese mittlerweile.

Wenn ich auf Erengard im globalen Chat lese: "Nee, lass mal die Burg, da sind Deffer drin, komm wir holen lieber SFZ das gibt Punkte" bin ich teilweise genau noch 20 Sekunden im Spiel - die Zeit zum Ausloggen nämlich.

Wie Heretic geschrieben hat - die RR Punkte sollten meiner Meinung nach aussagen wieviel PvP der Spieler macht. SFZ und leere Burgen erobern, zählen dazu definitiv nicht! Mythic sollte da wirklich endlich handeln.


----------



## Yronnyn (15. Januar 2009)

Die Lösung für Ruf Grinden wäre ein höheren Cooldown(1h z.B.) einzurichten, aber selbst das würde mit sicherheit umgangen werden, indem man in ein anderes Gebiet geht und wieder kommt wenn der Cool down weg ist.

Gruß


----------



## heretik (15. Januar 2009)

ShagrathThoresen schrieb:


> Heiler bekommen übrigens angeblich +20% Healpower
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kusch, weg mit deinem angeblich (Quelle: "Der Hund des Nachbarns meines Gildenleiters"). Auch wenn's mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, bitte keine Gerüchte in die Runde werfen.


----------



## Jemix (15. Januar 2009)

-Ruf und Einfluss an BOS sehr stark senken
-Ruf und Einfluss für Keeps sehr stark senken
-Ruf und Einfluss fürs Deffen von Keeps leicht erhöhen
-BO-Verteidigung wird auch mit einer kleinen Menge Ruf und Einfluss belohnt

Dann klappts auch mit dem ORvR!
Man muss bedenken, wo deff ist ist auch RVR...wo keiner ist, ist leider Karusselfahren.
Da das Karusselfahren aber im Moment lokrativer ist für "Rp-Geile" Spieler, hat man als Deffer oder richtiger RvRler halt schlecht Karten, da kaum einer mitzieht...
Aber gut is ja offtopic , sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW GRATZ! xD


----------



## Senubirath (15. Januar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ich spiel ja kein War  , aber ist +20% dmg nicht ein wenig overpowered ?
> Hätte man dem serverersten nicht ein schickes mount geben können?
> 
> Das find ich n bissel unfair, aber ist ja nur ein spieler von tausenden aber iwi trotzdem ^.^



Ich denke der bonus wird gegen andere spieler im SC mit guter rüstung und werten nicht viel ausrichten... Also kein richtiger vorteil


----------



## Maguerita (15. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Ich denke der bonus wird gegen andere spieler im SC mit guter rüstung und werten nicht viel ausrichten... Also kein richtiger vorteil



Jetzt wo du es schreibst fällt mir auf, dass es doch einen kleinen Vorteil gibt, nämlich im PvE z.B. in den Stadtinstanzen oder wenn man es mal zum feindlichen Anführer schaffen sollte. Man konnte ja dann schon fleißig Ausrüstung sammeln bzw. seine Punkte verteilen. Falls da demnächst die Haupstadt fällt, könnte derjenige bei Glück schon die Rüstungsteile tragen.


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> -Ruf und *Einfluss* an BOS sehr stark senken
> -Ruf und *Einfluss* für Keeps sehr stark senken
> -Ruf und *Einfluss* fürs Deffen von Keeps leicht erhöhen
> -BO-Verteidigung wird auch mit einer kleinen Menge Ruf und Einfluss belohnt



Wieso Einfluss? Die sachen bringens doch nur wegen RvR...
1. es hat keine Behütungen
2. Nur weils Epic is muss es nicht schwerer zu bekommen sein


----------



## Terratec (15. Januar 2009)

Nun das mit der Karusellgeschichte liegt aber weniger an den Belohnungen. Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit auf Averland einen KT aufgemacht, der auf die Ordler gewartet hat und sie dann umgehaut hat. Es geht einer ganzen Menge Leuten auf den Geist, dass es nicht zum richtigen PvP kommt.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (15. Januar 2009)

Zerasata schrieb:


> Weg mit den Rufpunkten bei Flaggeneroberung. Extremere PvP & PvE Konsequenzen statt dessen.
> Weg mit den Rufpunkten bei Burgeroberungen, dafür gibts Beutel.
> Erhöht die Rufpunkte beim Burgen deffen ein bischen.
> Erhöht die Rufpunkte für einen Spielerkill noch deutlicher.
> ...



Damit noch mehr rumgezergt wird? 

Ich würde im Gegenteil sogar die Rufpunkte für das Einnehmen von Burgen / Flaggen erhöhen....

Gerade Burgeinnahmen bringen viel zu wenig, abends wenn viele Leute online sind dauert so eine Burgbelagerung schon mal sehr sehr lange, und dafür sind dann die Punkte die man am Ende erhält ein Witz.


----------



## Thurgom (15. Januar 2009)

Generell den Ruf für eine Burg zu erhöhen finde ich Käse, da sonst noch mehr "Ich fliege schnell da hin wo die Keeps blau sind, obwohl die Order ganz wo anders ist" stattfindet. Ich fand die Sache mit dem Def-Bonus schon sehr gut, da jetzt des öfteren mal gedeft wird. So was könnte man sich auch fürs erfolgreiche erobern mal ausdenken. Dass man nach einem studenlangen Kampf gegen Defer, bei erfolgreicher Übernahme, auch so einen Bonus bekommt. Momentan ist es oft so, dass die Leute wegen diesen "lächerlichen 1.1k" gar nicht versuchen das Keep zu bekommen, weil ja zu viele Defer drin stehen. Wenn man aber wüsste, dass man nach einem langen Kampf, je nach Anzahl der Gegner auch mal 3-4k bekommen kann, würde man es viell. auch öfter und organisierter versuchen...


----------



## Thorescha (16. Januar 2009)

> Wieso Einfluss? Die sachen bringens doch nur wegen RvR...
> 1. es hat keine Behütungen
> 2. Nur weils Epic is muss es nicht schwerer zu bekommen sein



Solche Items haben mit epischen Items nichts gemeinsam. Epische Items sind Belohnungen epischer Quests...

Ansonsten hoffe ich auch, dass die RPs für NPC-Tötungen reduziert werden und somit der eigentliche Sinn des oRVR wieder mehr Bedeutung bekommt.


----------



## Niburu (16. Januar 2009)

Es sollte einfach nur noch Punkte fürs töten von Spielern geben fertig. Ne Burg und SFZ nehme ich wegen dem Gebietseinfluss, nen Buff für diese Zone wär auch cool


----------

